
Why Is Linear Algebra Taught So Badly? - ColinWright
https://towardsdatascience.com/why-is-linear-algebra-taught-so-badly-5c215710ca2c
======
sorokod
Is there a reason to believe that LA is taught worse then say calculus?

I suspect math is taught badly in general, LA stands out because of its wide
applicability at this part of the 21st century.

